# Up next....Princess Kidded pics added



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Princess is next in line...she is on day 145 and is looking like she might pop...Her ligs have been soft for a little while now..just waiting on that udder to fill. :thumb: Looks like we might get another set of triplets.. :GAAH: I say this not because I'm mad but because it is A LOT of work to bottle feed....But I think it is well worth it in the long run...Please cross your fingers for an easy delivery... ray:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Up next....*

Good heavens, she's HUGE! I'll be praying for an easy delivery. Have fun with the kids! :kidblack: :kidblue: :kidred: :thumbup:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Up next....*

Best wishes for an easy delivery :thumbup:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Up next....very soon*

I think she might go before her date.... :wink: she was very uncomfortable tonight and udder is filling!! I managed to clean out the kidding pen and got her all set up..Hopefully she'll get the point that I want her to kid when I'm home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Up next....*

Lookin good.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Up next....*

Day 150 and still no change. ligs are really soft, but have been for a week or so... :hair: I'm trying to tell her when I want her to kid...Why can't they listen?? :GAAH: But her udder is slowly filling.. :thumb: Hopefully soon


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Up next....*

She looks good! Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting for long! :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Up next....*

Shouldn't be too much longer. Happy kidding.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Up next....*

It doesn't seem like she is any hurry. No changes :hair: :hair: still no milk in udder :GAAH: I'm trying to tell her to get going,, but she doesn't want to listen. I think Heather might kid before her!!! She is due on the 15th. I will post pictures when I can. I guess I will have my hands full when they do decide to kid... :shades:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Up next....Heather kidded*

Well I didn't even get a chance to post pictures of Heather before she kidded  I was at work this morning and got the call. She did great. The first :kidblue: was HUGE...I have never seen a kid this big. I will post pictures when I can. And the second :kidred: was average. Every one is great.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Up next....Heather kidded*

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the BIG kid.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Up next....Heather kidded*

Great! Glad everything went well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Up next....Heather kidded*

Congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Up next....Heather kidded PICS*

Sorry It took me a while to get photos on here. I am super busy these days. they aren't the greatest. Kids are so hard to get pictures of unless you're a professional like hoosiershadow!!!!!! she seems to always get the perfect shots!!! the buck is the black and white. It might be hard to tell he is big, but he is double the size of the two week old kids and weighed 14 lbs at birth :shocked:

and remember this is Heather that kidded. Not the doe in the photo at the top of thread. SHe is still holding onto those kids... :? :hair: I just hope they won't be too big for her. She is now on day 155.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Up next....Heather kidded PICS*

Congratulations!!! Those babies are adorable! 

Now...Miss Princess should get the hint that she's supposed to have hers and soon!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Up next....Heather kidded PICS*

Congrats! Very cute!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Up next....Princess Kidded*

She actually kidded on the 18th, but I have been so busy that I haven't had the time to update!!!! Anyway we got :kidred: :kidred: :leap: :leap: ..I was hoping for more bucks because the daddy was a Boer cross, but girls are fine. They are some hefty kids..the does were 11 and 12 lbs!!! :wink: I will post pictures when I can. I've been busy with the seven kids. Now I get a break   till the end of June.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Up next....Princess Kidded*

wow! lucky you!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Up next....Princess Kidded*

Finally, pics of the twins. it's been a riot lately, trying to organize my work schedule and feeding all the babies.


----------

